# 1.Hassbergritt in Hofheim iUFR



## Speedbone (1. Februar 2008)

Tach zusammen
am 26.4.2008 findet der erste Hassbergritt für MTB in Hofheim iUFR statt. Start ist um 14Uhe auf den Marktplatz Hofheim. Es ist ein Rennen über 30km durch die Hassberge auf Schotterwegen gespickt mit Singletrails. Veranstalter ist der Tria-Hofheim. Mehr Infos unter www.tria-hofheim.de


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Februar 2008)

ähm ich find da nix auf der seite 
nur tira    
30km ?hm ? %singletrail ?? kosten?
wär mal ganz lustig mit dem eigangrad
klär mich mal auf
gruß vom wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Februar 2008)

Hi Speedbone

hört sich interesant an, aber ich kann leider keine Infos auf der Seite finden.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2008)

so, dann würde ich auch mal um mehr infos bitte. auf der homepage ist mittlerweile ein link entstanden aber bei mir führt er auf eine "defekte" seite. kann aber auch an meinem system liegen, das da etwas nicht angezeigt wird.


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Februar 2008)

Hi
Stimmt der Link ist mittlerweile da, aber leider gibt es keine Infos.

Mich würde die grobe Streckenführung interessieren da ich öfters in dieser Gegend unterwegs bin. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi
> Mich würde die grobe Streckenführung interessieren da ich öfters in dieser Gegend unterwegs bin.
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



wenn es soweit ist, kannst gerne mal berichten. würde nämlich auch nur mit einem gang anreisen wollen und bräuchte eine vorstellung für die passende übersetzung.


----------



## Speedbone (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen 
Die Seite geht diese Woche noch an den Start > Faschingsnachwehen.

Die Strecke verläuft ca. 30km um die Schwedenschanze , in eine ständigen auf und ab zum Schluß sind es ca.700HM. Fahrtechnisch wird alles geboten Singletrail Ab- und Auffahrten mit bis zu 23/ Steigung. Schnelle Schotterpassagen und Waldwege. Start ist auf dem Hofheimer Marktplat um 14Uhr , zeitgleich findet auch das Hofheimer Stadtfest statt, dh. für unterhaltung und Verpflegung ist ausreichend gesorgt.


----------



## Speedbone (5. Februar 2008)

Jetzt endlich online 

http://www.tria-hofheim.de/html/hassbergritt.html


----------



## speedy_j (5. Februar 2008)

sieht doch ganz interessant als einstand ins jahr aus.


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Februar 2008)

Super
jetzt ist die Seite richtig online.

Hast Du vielleicht auch noch einen Track von der Strecke 
Vermute mal die Strecke geht oberhalb von Nassach und Birnfeld; rund um die Nassacher Höhe.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Speedbone (18. Februar 2008)

Stimmt genau geht rund um die Nassacher Höhe und der Schwedenschanze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (13. März 2008)

Hi Speedbone

ein Frage noch, gibt es auch ein schönes T-Shirt für die Teilnehmer wie das so bei vielen anderen Rennen der Fall ist. Wäre auf jeden Fall eine super Sache  

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2008)

@gandalf01
bist du die strecke mittlerweile mal abgefahren und kannst etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @gandalf01
> bist du die strecke mittlerweile mal abgefahren und kannst etwas dazu sagen?


Nein leider nicht, da ich längere Zeit krank war bzw. das Wetter nicht mitspielte. Nächster Anlauf möglicherweise Samstag

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. April 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht, da ich längere Zeit krank war bzw. das Wetter nicht mitspielte. Nächster Anlauf möglicherweise Samstag
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<


Hi 
ich hoffe, daß ich es heute schaffe, das Wetter ist zwar nicht so gut aber mal  abwarten.

Für alle interesierten habe ich mal einen Artikel aus unserer Lokalzeitung hochgeladen 






[/URL][/IMG]


>>>Gandalf<<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @gandalf01
> bist du die strecke mittlerweile mal abgefahren und kannst etwas dazu sagen?


Hi
Habe es heute einmal probiert, bin aber am ersten Anstieg zu Schwendenschanz im Wald gescheitert, der Boden war einfach zu tief. 
Was ich zum ersten Teil sagen kann:
Bei Kilometer 5, geht es auf den ersten Single-Trail richtig zur Sache! Hier bin ich Aufgrund des tiefen Bodes gescheitert, da half auch kein schieben mehr. der Boden war zu weich.  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## speedy_j (5. April 2008)

was heisst denn bei dir "geht es...richtig zur sache"? steil oder verblockt?

wenn ich antreten sollte, dann mit einem starr-single-speeder mit übersetzung von vielleicht 1:2,2. bei den stichen ist dann eh schieben angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (6. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was heisst denn bei dir "geht es...richtig zur sache"? steil oder verblockt?



In den ersten 5 KM sind ein paar steile Sachen dabei und dann wieder bei KM 19/20 (rauf zum Schwendeschanze 25%).
Gestern waren schon die ersten 5 Km im Wald nicht fahrbar, das war einfach zu rutschig.


>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## Steevens91 (6. April 2008)

Hi,
meint ihr die 25 % steigungen werden fahrbar sein?
Kann mir evtl. mal jemand auch andere Singletrails zwischen Stadtlauringen 
/ Hofheim zeigen? Ich war bisher nur zwischen SW und Hoppachshof unterwegs.

MFG Stefan


----------



## skateson (10. April 2008)

Hallo

Ich bin die Strecke schon teilweise abgefahren.

Es ist nur ei Stück mit 25% dabei ,das nur so 300 m lang ist.

Sonst sind die Anstiege fahrbar.


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. April 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin die Strecke schon teilweise abgefahren.
> 
> ...


Hi skateson

Wann bist Du die Strecke gefahren.
Letztes Wochenende waren der erste Anstieg zur Schwendenschanze (bei KM 5-6) nicht fahrbar, da ging teilweise nicht mal das schieben so rutschig war das.
Hier das Zitat aus der Streckenbeschreibung:
Nach Überquerung der Staatsstraße Eichelsdorf-Rottenstein, bei Kilometer 5, geht es auf den ersten Single-Trail richtig zur Sache. Das Fahrerfeld nimmt zum ersten Mal Kurs auf die Schwedenschanze. Es werden noch einmal 150 Höhenmeter mit bis zu 20 Prozent Steigung auf zirka ein Kilometer Länge überwunden.

Wenn man dann oben ist, geht es ja weiter über Forst- und Waldwege, da gibt es weniger Probleme. Allerdings sollte man das hier beachten http://www.tria-hofheim.de/html/revierleiter.html

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## speedy_j (10. April 2008)

auch 25% sind noch fahrbar bei festem untergrund und schaltung.


----------



## skateson (11. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> auch 25% sind noch fahrbar bei festem untergrund und schaltung.



Ja klar ist es fahrbar, sorry habe mich falsch ausgedrückt!!!
Meinte halt das nur ein stück mit 25% dabei ist.



```
Hi skateson

Wann bist Du die Strecke gefahren.
Letztes Wochenende waren der erste Anstieg zur Schwendenschanze (bei KM 5-6) nicht fahrbar, da ging teilweise nicht mal das schieben so rutschig war das.
Hier das Zitat aus der Streckenbeschreibung:
Nach Überquerung der Staatsstraße Eichelsdorf-Rottenstein, bei Kilometer 5, geht es auf den ersten Single-Trail richtig zur Sache. Das Fahrerfeld nimmt zum ersten Mal Kurs auf die Schwedenschanze. Es werden noch einmal 150 Höhenmeter mit bis zu 20 Prozent Steigung auf zirka ein Kilometer Länge überwunden.

Wenn man dann oben ist, geht es ja weiter über Forst- und Waldwege, da gibt es weniger Probleme. Allerdings sollte man das hier beachten http://www.tria-hofheim.de/html/revierleiter.html

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
```


Das Stück was du meinst zur Schwedenschanze hoch bin ich nur einmal runtergefahren und da war es auch schwierig zu fahren wegen dem Matsch.

Sont bin ich im Wald die Forstwege gefahren und den Jägerpfad, der bei nassen Bedinungen auch nicht gerade leicht ist da sich dort ein sehr feuchtes Eck im Wald befindet meiner Meinung nach.
Wenn es nicht so ist bitte verbessern.

Bin nur mal gespannt wenn es bei dem Rennen auch noch so matschig ist ,dann wird es an manchen Stellen lustig.


gruß Skateson


----------



## The_Ralle (11. April 2008)

Hi Skateson und Hi an alle andere Interessierten  

Morgen soll das Wetter ja bekanntlich endlich mal besser werden.
Aus dem Grund wird auch tüchtig gefahren.
Falls sich noch jemand anschliessen möchte: Treffpunkt ca. 10.30 Uhr am
Schwedenschanzenparkplatz - sog. 7 Wege-Kreuzung. In letzter Zeit hat sich vor allem eines bewiesen - es muss unbedingt abtrocknen - sonst ist
der Trail den es von der Rottensteiner Strasse zuerst rauf und später dann wieder runter geht relativ happig. Zudem, wenn da über 100 MTB´ler drüberackern. 
Die 100-Teilnehmer-Marke ist nämlich seit vorgestern geknackt...

Also denn - man wird morgen bestimmt oben in den Haßbergen einige
Trainigseifrige antreffen!

CU
Grüße
Ralle


----------



## speedy_j (11. April 2008)

es wird aber nicht besser, wenn da bis zum rennen auch noch 50 leute drüber ackern. besser erst abtrocknen lassen und dann fahren.


----------



## The_Ralle (11. April 2008)

auch richtig. aber ich will ja hauptsächlich morgen mal obenrum fahren,weil ich nem Kumpel, der auch am Rennen teilnimmt den Kurs mal zeigen will. Auf das bißchen Trail bin ich net unbedingt scharf...


----------



## The_Ralle (11. April 2008)

auch richtig. Aber ich will morgen nem Kumpel, der auch am Rennen teilnimmt, mal den Kurs zeigen. Hauptsächlich oben rum halt. Auf das bißchen Trail bin ich gar net so scharf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (12. April 2008)

Hi
und wie wars ?
Ich war heute mal im Steigerwald unterwegs; rauf auf den Zabelstein 
und dann weiter auf Waldwegen und Straßen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (13. April 2008)

Ja es war halt n echt schöner Tag zum fahren. Hat alles gepasst.
Die Haßbergritt-Wege sind ja alle geschottert und gut befestigt.
Die paar Trails sind halt matschig und rutschig. War lustig - wir ham
ausgeschaut wie die Schw....


----------



## The_Ralle (18. April 2008)

Moin Skateson!
Morgen 11.00 Uhr Treffpunkt - wie gesagt - gehn wirs nochmal an.

Bin die Woche n paar Tage mitm Bike auf die Arbeit gedüst, um die
Fitnes noch n bißchen aufrecht zu erhalten  

Morgen werden bestimmt wieder einige Haßbergrittler unterwegs sein.

Insiderinfo: Von einem Arbeitskollegen wurde mir geflüstert, dass n paar
                Pros die Strecke auch schon tüchtig abgefahren sind.
                Obacht: Gesamtlaufzeit für die Haßbergritt-Strecke Start/Ziel =
                1 Std. 09 min!!!!   
                Hammer!!


----------



## speedy_j (18. April 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> 1 Std. 09 min!!!!
> Hammer!!



das ist normal, dass die mit einem 25'er schnitt fahren.

hat jetzt eigentlich mal jemand eine genau streckenlänge. denn auf dem höhenprofil sind glaub nur 24km eingezeichnet und von 27km war mal die rede.

so wie es ausschaut, werd ich aber auch nur aufkreuzen, wenn das wetter schlecht ist.


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. April 2008)

Hi
schau mal hier
http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/home.htm

Dort unter Touren - Spezial, da solltes Du was finden.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## speedy_j (18. April 2008)

danke, das ist mal was genaueres.

sollte da wirklich der eine oder andere sportlich ambitionierte aufkreuzen, dann wird eine zeit unter 60 minuten in eine nicht allzu weite ferne rücken.


----------



## The_Ralle (22. April 2008)

Moin Leute - ich hab n paar Schnappschüsse von der Strecke gemacht.
Wer auch mal gucken möchte - bitte mir einfach auf diesem Forum seine
E-mail-Adresse hinterlassen.
Ich schick demjenigen die Bilder dann zu


----------



## speedy_j (22. April 2008)

warum stellst sie nicht einfach hier rein?


----------



## The_Ralle (22. April 2008)

Ich probiers gleich mal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (22. April 2008)

Hey Leutz - klickt unter meinem Nick hier seitlich auf den Button
"Fotos" - ich hab ein Album angelegt. Auszüge "Haßbergritt"  

Hier einige Bilder vom Abfahrtstrail (rechts rutschig schmierig) von unterhalb vom
Schwedenschanzenparkplatz aus bis hin zum Ende an der Hauptstrasse am Waldrand.

Dann noch die Straßenanfahrt Richtung Reckertshausen

Dann das letzte Dritel von unten aus gesehen vom Jägerpfad

Und der letzte LANGE Anstieg durch den Wald hoch zum Schwedenschanzenparkplatz

Und die 25% Steigung rauf zum Aussichtsturm (ist steiler, als es auf dem Bild ausschaut)

ach ja - und vom Mt. Erwin, der in Hofheim überquert werden muss, is auch n Bild dabei 


Gruß
Rallf


----------



## Pitcairn (23. April 2008)

Moin Leutz,
bin heute mal die Strecke abgefahren, haben ´se schon zusammengesucht, auch wenn ich mich ein paar mal verfahren habe. Bis Samstag wird die Beschilderung wohl noch besser, will ich mal hoffen!

Was aber gar nicht geht, ist der uphill im Schlamm. Sorry, das wird nix mehr bis samstag und trocknet nicht ab. ist zwar nicht so steil, aber die Traktion bleibt vollkommen weg! hab den Scheisshügel nur hochgeschoben. Zu allem Überfluß ist wohl auch noch ein depperter Reiter mit seiner Pferdeherde heruntergeritten und weitere Mordslöcher reingehauen. ist nicht einfach. Der Downhill ist zu machen, ist aber eben sehr, sehr, sehr matschig und damit für Hoppy-Biker wie mich eher mit angezogener Bremse zu fahren. Der Uphill im Trail sollte aus der Strecke gestrichen werden.

Bis Samstag


----------



## The_Ralle (24. April 2008)

Da hast du finde ich Recht. Der Uphill is richtig cremig - zu cremig finde
ich   - wäre lassen wir uns überraschen. Großartig beeinflussen 
können wirs ja nicht, ob die Strecke nun im letzten Moment doch noch
geändert wird. Ansonsten gilt einfach - äusserst vorsichtig da runter -
des obere Drittel is richtig heftig - der Rest geht n bißchen besser aber
is immer noch n wildes gerutsche stellenweise...

********************************************************
mal was anderes nebenbei:
diese E-mail hab ich mal Richtung Veranstalter losgelassen - hab aber keine
Antwort drauf gekriegt...  

Vorschlag: wäre es prinzipiell nicht sinnvoller, wenn die Profis in einer
                extra Wertung zeitlich und ergebnistechnisch erfasst werden?
                Einen separaten Bereich im Starterfeld bekommen sie ja auch...

Ich bin wahrlich niemand, der das Zeug dazu hat, bei den Hobby-Bikern
vorne mitzumischen - aber wenn die Profis in der selben Zeitwertung
mitfahren wie die Hobbybiker, dann is das für manch ambitionierte
Freizeit-MTB´ler vielleicht nicht gerade sehr motivierend...

Solche Stimmen hab ich die letzten Tage nämlich verlauten hören und ich wollts euch halt bloss mal mitgeteilt haben.
*******************************************************

Aber egal - ich freu mich trotzdem auf Samstag!!  

Ride on 
Gruß
Ralle


----------



## The_Ralle (24. April 2008)

Anhang: Sorry PitCaim - nicht dass du mich oben bei meim Statement falsch verstehst - im ersten Teil hab ichs auch vom Uphill - aber dann 
schwenk ich auf den Downhill um - der Trail is nämlich auch net ohne...
Vorderradwegrutschgruß


----------



## Pitcairn (24. April 2008)

Hi Ralle,

ja wie, ja was???? Die Profis erhalten einen eigenen Startbereich? Sollen wir denen am Ende auch noch schön Platz machen und das Rad hochtragen, wenn die nimmer können? Kann ja gar nicht sein und würde deinen Vorschlag vollständig unterstützen. 

Die Macht der Sponsoren ist dann wohl doch wichtiger als der Spass der vielen hundert regulären Startgebührenzahler. Wenn´s die Organisation dann Mist wird, fahr ich einfach wieder nach Hause.

zur Schlammstrecke aufm Trail: nicht, daß ich es selbst nicht fahren könnte und würde, gar keine Frage, denn mein Bike und ich behaupte auch mein persönlicher Fahrstil und die Fertigkeiten lassen das zu, den downhill zu fahren, aber unter Wettkampfbedingungen scheint mir der Abschnitt einfach viel zu gefährlich. Es ist nicht davon auszugehen, daß der trail bis Samstag austrocknet. Schwere Stürze sind vorprogrammiert. Für mich ein hohe Sicherheitsrisiko. Ich habe dies per mail auch der Rennleitung mitgeteilt, aber die Passage wird im uphill gefahren, der freundliche Herr meinte auch, daß es schon welche gab, die den uphill gefahren sind! Ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich es nicht. Es sollte ja ein mountainBIKE rennen werden und kein mountainWALK. So schauts aber leider aus.

Grüße


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2008)

wo ist euer problem?

wenn ein uphill zu rutschig oder zu steil ist, dann wird er halt geschoben. 
wer sich einen downhill nicht traut, muss ebenfalls schieben.
war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben. ich sehe da überhaupt keine probleme. 
keine sorge, die profis sind nach einem kilometer weg und ihr werdet die nicht mehr zu gesicht bekommen. müsst also kein platz machen. was eine getrennte wertung bringen soll, ist mir auch schleierhaft. jeder fährt seine zeit und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (24. April 2008)

Ich wills dann mit dieser Diskussion zu den Thema "Wertung" gut sein lassen. Aber einwas noch dazu: Wer sich als Hobbybiker u. a. auch 
äussert fit und gut vorbereitet fühlt, kann sich trotzdem nen Preis
o. ä. abschminken.
Ich hab prinzipiell doch kein Problem damit - ich werd e nicht mal bei
den Hobbybikern vorne mitmischen. Das jeder seine Zeit fährt is doch 
in Ordnung - es geht halt darum ,dass Hobbybiker, die sich was ausgemalt
haben halt mit Sicherheit leer ausgehen werden - mehr nicht...
********************************************************
Themawechsel:
Seit über einer Stunde regnet es hier in Hofheim ziehmlich stark - ich war
vorhin in der Mittagspause mal am unteren Ende des Downhill - sieht lustig
aus. Da pfeifft so n richtig braunes Wasserflüsschen runter... jetzt isses
e Wurst - auf irgendwelche leicht abgetrockneten Verhältnisse braucht
jetzt keiner mehr zu hoffen  
********************************************************
Man sieht sich dann Samstag 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Speedbone (25. April 2008)

hallo Zusammen #

Gestern wurde Strecke mit einer gemischten Gruppe Pros bis Hobbyfahrer gefahren.
Dabei hat sich folgendes herausgestellt, für Pros und gut trainierte Hobbybiker sind alle Passagen der Strecke fahrbar! 
Allerdings kommen Hobbybiker beider Auffahrt Rottensteinerstr.-7 Wege ein ihre Grenzen.
Aus diesem Grund werden folgende Strecken aus der geplanten Streckenführung umfahren. 
Auffahrt Rottensteinerstraße- 7 Wege
Verbindung Rottensteinerstraße - Reckertshäuser See ( Hier ist das Teilstück/ Feldweg  nach dem Wald durch tiefe Traktorspuren zu matschig)

Endgültige und genaue Streckenführung wird am Samstag ab 11Uhr bei der Einschreibung aushängen und bei der Rennbesprechung erklärt!

Sicher wird sein dass einige Teilstücke naß und schlammig sind , aber das ist ja auch gerade der Reitz einen MTB Rennens...

Wir wünschen allen ein schönes Rennen und viel Sonnenschein!


----------



## The_Ralle (25. April 2008)

Alles klar - danke für die Info.
Matsch und Dreck is beim biken immer willkommen. Bloss in den steilen
Passagen wars halt n bissl arg. Aber ansonsten - jep - ich freu mich auch schon auf morgen  
Bis denne - muss mein Bike nachher noch aus der Werkstatt holen


----------



## olli99 (26. April 2008)

Der Hassbergritt war heute wirklich super. Schönstes Wetter, gut organisiert, schöne Strecke (mit Ausnahme einiger sehr matschiger Abschnitte).
Bin recht gut durchgekommen, 2 mal hat es mich allerdings gelegt.
Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass der Hassbergritt viele Jahre stattfinden wird.

Olli


----------



## Pitcairn (26. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hat mir auch gut gefallen, was die streckenauswahl anging und mit meiner Zeit war ich mehr als zufrieden. Hätte aber gedacht, daß sich die cracks vom Sram-Team weiter vorne plazieren.

Die Schlammpassagen waren schon kernig. den uptrail hab ich wie (wohl) jeder andere geschoben. Ich sah niemanden, der den gefahren ist, obwohl er in letzter Minute noch verändert worden ist. Zu den Matschpassagen hätte man eine alternative legen müssen (natürlich länger), vielleicht mal ein Verbesserungsvorschlag zum nächsten Jahr. Die Downhills waren in Ordnunung aber very slippy. da konnte man keinen Speed rausholen. Gefallen hat mir nicht die Südroute am Trauf entlang, da die Kurven mit feinstem Rollsplitt gesäht waren. Ferner der Schlußteil über den Wiesenweg, hätte man sich sparen können. Das Schlammloch mit den Trekkerspuren war sogar ok. 

Insgesamt würde ich im nächsten Jahr wieder gerne Haßbergritter sein. von der länge wars voll in Ordnung, aber mein Puls hat mich geschockt, war immer oben....


----------



## The_Ralle (27. April 2008)

Servus Leute!
Ich find auch, dass der Haßbergritt ne gute Veranstaltung war. Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 
DAS SCHREIT NACH W I E D E R H O L U N G IM JAHRE  2009  
Allerdings nach dem Downhill die "gerade Strecke" Richtung Reckertshausen und dann weiter nach Hofheim war very heftig (stellenweise). Bin an n paar Passagen echt regelrecht steckengeblieben. Aber was solls...im Großen und Ganzen wars echt voll okay. Hab mein minimal-Ziel erreicht: eine Laufzeit von unter 2 Stunden - mehr wollt ich gar net. 
Jetzt wird brav weiter gefahren - am 31. Mai is das kleine CC-Rennen in Kleinmünster - und Anfang August wird evtl. in Wombach beim Keiler-Bike-Marathon mitgefahren. Mal schauen wie fit ich bis dahin bin. 
So long    WÜNSCHE ALLZEIT GUTE FAHRT - und gute Trails


----------



## Steevens91 (27. April 2008)

Hey,
also ich fands auch echt Klasse. 
leider waren viele Leute vor mir in der Schiebepassage..
ich wäre lieber hochgefahren.
aber was solls..
ich hoff keiner hat sich ernsthaft verletzt und alle hatten Spaß,
so wie ich 
nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden fall auch wieder dabei 

hat jemand von euch noch Fotos/ weiß wo welche online sind?
(würde mich gern mal suchen ;P, auf www.trans-alp.de.tl > Galerie sin auch welche)

mfg


----------



## Ben1000 (27. April 2008)

War ne super Veranstaltung. Top organisiert und im Rahmen des Marktplatzfestes auch was für die Familie. 

Ich fand auch die Streckenwahl im anbetracht der Witterungsverhältnisse recht gut gelungen. Was soll das Gemecker. Wer kein Schlamm, kein Rollsplitt, keine Schiebepassagen (die fahrbar gewesen wären), keine Wiesen usw. mag, der soll Rennrad fahren!

Ich hoffe auf Wiederholung und wäre bestimmt wieder dabei. So long...


----------



## skateson (27. April 2008)

> War ne super Veranstaltung. Top organisiert und im Rahmen des Marktplatzfestes auch was für die Familie.
> 
> Ich fand auch die Streckenwahl im anbetracht der Witterungsverhältnisse recht gut gelungen. Was soll das Gemecker. Wer kein Schlamm, kein Rollsplitt, keine Schiebepassagen (die fahrbar gewesen wären), keine Wiesen usw. mag, der soll Rennrad fahren!
> 
> Ich hoffe auf Wiederholung und wäre bestimmt wieder dabei. So long...



Da stimme ich dir zu.
Nur finde ich das die Schiebepassage teilweise nicht so fahrbar war,sehr steil. Ist nur meine Meinung.

Ansonsten zu Schlamm und so ist halt MTB.

Fand das Rennen auch gut.


```
leider waren viele Leute vor mir in der Schiebepassage..
ich wäre lieber hochgefahren.
aber was solls..
```
Es gab meines wissens keinen der gefahren ist!!!

Bilder würde ich auch gerne sehen.

Ride ON!


----------



## The_Ralle (28. April 2008)

Ja servus mitnand 

hab mich mal n bißchen umgschaut - hier sind 77 Bilders zu sehen

http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/hassberge/index.html

Titel: "Hofheim - über Stock und Stein" - Bilder

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (28. April 2008)

Danke für den Fotohinweis!


----------



## Speedbone (28. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen 

Besten Dank für Euren Beteiligung! 

Bilder werden ab Mitte der Wochen mit Ergebnisslisten unter www.tria-hofheim.de zu sehen sein.

Da die Strecke schon seit Monaten genehmigt war , konnten nur eine kleines Teilstück geändert werden, ohne die Gesamte Veranstaltung zu gefährten. 
Für nächstes Jahr werden wir hoffentlich wieder eine Genehmigung bekommen und eine schöne (vielleicht 2 Runden) Strecke austüffteln.
Wir waren bereits am Sonntag auf der Suche > Nach dem Rennen , ist vor dem Rennen !!!!

Nächster Termin im Radportort Hofheim :   27.Juli 2007 Tria Hofheim (garantiert ohne Matsch und Schiebepassagen )

Infos : www.tria-hofheim.de 

Grüße aus Hofheim!!!!


----------



## Ben1000 (28. April 2008)

Schade eigentlich, ich fand den Termin so früh im Jahr perfekt! Ist ne tolle Saisoneröffnung.


----------



## Speedbone (28. April 2008)

Hallo 
am 27.Juli 2008 findet der Tria statt!!! nicht das MTB Rennen.

Das MTB Rennen 2009 sollte um die gleiche Zeit statt finden!


----------



## Ben1000 (28. April 2008)

Aso. Da habe ich mich wohl falsch Verlesen  .


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. April 2008)

Hi @all,

der HaßbergRitt ist ja schon gelaufen...leider ohne mich  

Aber ich möchte hier noch kurz auf einen neuen *Thread* aufmerksam machen.

Schaut doch mal unter *"Biken in den Haßbergen, Wässernach und Umgebung"* vorbei.

Vielleicht finden sich ja hier ein paar Leutchen zusammen  


Beste Grüße
Zanderschnapper


----------

